# Vortex Springs Fiasco



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

Well the day started off great and ended great but the rest made my blood boil! Here goes, its a long read...I made plans with Slim at MBT to dive with his Open Water class so I could work on my skills and get some bottom time. Early in the week it looked like a boat dive to Ft pickens, but on Sat. his class wanted to do a shore dive, so after getting all our gear together we meet at P'cola beach at 1000. We walk out to the beach and the wind is kicking pretty good out of the SE and when I mentioned the current from the night before was substantial Slim decided that the springs were better suited for his students (he had a couple of weak swimmers) so this was certainly a good call. I was really looking forward to Pickens but I was equally stoked about diving the springs since I haven't been there since 1993! So the 7 of us load up (I should mention here that I got to ride over with Craig Steltz of LSU football fame and got to talk football for an 1 1/2 with one of the best so I wasn't complaining) and head to the springs. We start off by going and seeing if Morrison springsis open but it was closed for construction so we make a U-turn and head for Vortex. We pull in and it doesn't look crowded at all so we are all stoked for a great dive. For those of you who haven't been there in a while like myself apparently Doc has sold half his place to a dive company and there is a chainlink fence dividing the property in half with a gate for entrance to Doc's side. Slim tells us it's 20$ if we want to use the dive facility side with all the amenities or use Doc's side bare bones for free and that it's our choice he will go to which ever side we decide. We all decide that free is the way to go, so slim opens the gate to Doc's side and we drive in and park. It is an absolutely beautiful day around 75 degrees as we start suiting up and getting our gear together. Here is where things go bad...After about 15 minutes the facility manager for the dive facility sidewalks up and says "ya'll ain't supposed to be here, the Sherrif is on his way" he never asked us who we were or what wewere doing or asked us to move to his side or if we knew Doc or anything...just the Sherrif is on his way. Slim replies to the man that we have permission from Doc to be there to which the managerreplies "you don't have written permission and you didn't read the sign, the sherrif is on his way" we all look at each otherand say what sign? Apparently there is a small sign off to the sidethat says if the gate is closed you can't use Docs side, but the sign was completly blocked by a truck that was parked at the fence so we had no clue that was the rule. At this point the facility manager asks us if we are from MBT and when slim says yes the guy just walks off. So we immediately start packing up our gear and throw it in the trucks and move over to the dive facility side. We pull up to the dive store the same time the sherrif pulls up. Slim explains to the dive manager our mistake and that had we seen the sign we certainly would have obeyed the rules.Slim was completely professional, well the manager says "I'm sorry but you will all have to leave, I've had problems with MBT before and ya'll aren't welcome here" by this time myself and the rest of the students are pissed, but slim again handled himself professionally and asked the manager for the MBT personnel who he had problems with so he could fix the problem,the guy couldn't produce a name or descibe the person...sounded completely bogus to me but Slim again being professional said no problem we will leave...well I couldn't let it go at that I was pissed that thisasshat gave us no warning or asked us to come to his side or anything, just "the sherriffs on his way" so after stating that I had no affiliation with MBT other than being a student there I let this guy have it and let him know that this was the most unprofessional business I have ever seen, that we drove from P'cola to train here and that now that we know the rulesand are willing to pay the fee and you still won't let us is ridiculous and that if you were a class act dive facility that cared about diving and students you would put aside whatever petty differences you have with MBT and let 7 students get some quality training and pay you 150$ to do it, to which themanager said sorry but that is the owners policy to which Craigreplied "I will pay you 4 times the amount to let us dive here" and the manager says "nope you have to leave" so completly dejected and with a police escort we pack up our gear and leave. We drive to the nearest gas station to grab a coke for the long ride back and the sherrif who escorted us out pulls in and comes inside. I start talking to the sherrif who saysthe Vortex guys are just in it for the money and that they are bunch of dicks and that he dives there illegally all the time! He also tells me that there is a lake north of here that nobody knows about that they just pulled a body out of and that it is crystal clear and he would take us there if we wanted, so I reluctantly tell him to tell Slim about it to see if Slim wants to try it and with that we are off. We drive a few miles past vortex and turn off the paved road and drive and drive and drive deeper into the woods, you know your in the backwoods when a 220lb championship ring wearing, strong safety from the backwoods of louisiana looks over at you and says "this is some scary shit I think I hear deliverence music"the whole time we were wondering if the cop was just having some fun with us,so after what seems like forever the most perfect spring fed lake opens up without a single house on it...no civilization at all it was a cool place and the cop gets out and says this is the place we pulled a body out of about a month ago some husband found his wife cheating and tied some blocks to her but she floated up and some locals found her, great thanks... but it turned out to be a wonderful spot that was FREEZING cold it was 55 degrees on the bottom, but we got our dives in and ended up thankful we got kicked out of Vortex. This place was awesome and I will be going back there this summer to do some camping. All in all it was a good day and weall have a story to tell but I can tell you I won't be going back to Vortex after being treated that wayit was ridiculous. And Slim my hats off to you brother you are truly a Class act and one hell of an Instructor you handled yourself much better than I would havein that situation...MBT should give you a raise. Anyway I thought I would share this and let everyone know how Vortex does business...shady at best


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm sorry yall had such a bad experience.

I was practically raised in that area and have fished many ponds in the area. You wouldn't remember the name of the pond or how to get to it would you?


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

The sherrif said it was lake cassidy I think...and I have no clue how we got there we took about 15 minutes of dirt roads


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

I haven't ever been to Vortex personally, but I've heard it repeated over and over about that dive group out there and the problems they cause. I guess their first reaction is to call the sheriff and shag people off the place, makes no sense to me, especially like you were saying Flyboy, you all wanted to pay once you realized your error. Whatever, I'm glad you guys found a good spot that sounds to be even better than the springs. Did you guys find the cinder blocks?


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

we did save it on one of the students car GPS though, im trying to google earth it right now...


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

> *flyingfishr (2/17/2008)*I haven't ever been to Vortex personally, but I've heard it repeated over and over about that dive group out there and the problems they cause. I guess their first reaction is to call the sheriff and shag people off the place, makes no sense to me, especially like you were saying Flyboy, you all wanted to pay once you realized your error. Whatever, I'm glad you guys found a good spot that sounds to be even better than the springs. Did you guys find the cinder blocks?


We did find some cinder blocks and everyone did one of those laughs like I hope that wasn't them...


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

That just makes me sick. I did my certification dives at vortex with MBT. MBT students have spent countless thousands of dollars at that spring. It's a shame that they are acting like such tools. It's also a shame that MBT students in the future will not have access to such a cool dive site. 

I am glad you guys got the opportunity to do your dives after driving such a long way. That would have really sucked to have to turn around and drive home without getting wet. 

I would LOVE to get a map or GPS numbers to that spring.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

This is what I found. I may have to go check it out. Who's up for it. GPS Numbers I used to find Lake Cassidy: 30 49.0N, 86 1.56'W


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

I just googled it and it was lake cassidy...the vis was great as long as you don't stir the silty bottom up...it was pretty featureless on the bottom as well, but it looks like an awesome place to camp and bring the kayak...when I did a google search I found a pic of some guy wakeboarding it and he said the same thing...middle of nowhere with some scary ******** out there!!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

How deep is the lake?


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

> *FenderBender (2/17/2008)*How deep is the lake?


My computer showed 28ft was the deepest I went, but I just found a survey map of it online showing a couple spots in the 40 ft range


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't know the full story on the sale of the facility, but I have heard many stories of bad experiences with the new owners. I will not spend another dime at Vortex, and the word will soon get around. By the time Morrison is back up and running, the new owners might find it hard to pay the note on the place.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

We are investigating the issue, and will let everyone know the whole story if and when we get it all figured out.We have not been informed of any prior issues, so I'm curious as to what really happened.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Vortex sucks!!! I have been there with MBT and they ALWAYS conduct themselves respectfully and professionally! We'll just have to exercise other options for diving on inclimate days.MBT is able to certifyOW/Specialty students by doing shore or spring dives for certification instead of having to charge a boat fee for every dive, so everyone benefits! Well, I'm sick of the money whores at Vortex, I won't go back! Glad you spoke up, Matt,ya know Slim wanted to butdidn't want MBT to get slammed. That's why I throw the BS flag on the whole, "we've had problems with MBT before"...like we're a bunch of rogue divers! Wait a minute...where's Clay been lately?! :moon


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

It was definetly complete BS on vortex's part...MBT is top notch, I just got back into diving and I can't believe how helpful and truly caring the staff at MBT have been. They are a model on how to build a small business through customer satisfaction. When I left the store today to go dive my first "real" dive in a while as I was opening the door to leave Fritz stopped me andin a Fatherlike voice said "be careful" it really let me know those guys care and are not just in it for the money...I've never felt like a $ sign when I go in there, unlike a lot of other shops I have been in before.:clap


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

> *FLYBOY (2/18/2008)*When I left the store today to go dive my first "real" dive in a while as I was opening the door to leave Fritz stopped me andin a Fatherlike voice said "be careful" it really let me know those guys care and are not just in it for the money..:clap


Haa haa...yeah......that was because he knew you were going diving with me, and he was TRULY TRULY concerned for you safety. Did he kinda say it in the same tone you would say it to your teenage son as hes walkin out the door with some skanky hoe you KNOW probably has the clap and god knows what else??

:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I think the MBT vs Vortex thing started with me when I did my cert. dive out there over a year ago. I tried and tried to hold it back but....I peed in the shower. I didnt think anyone knew, but I guess they found out.:doh


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

That sucks....I live about 20 minutes from Vortex & I haven't been in years. We would go there all summer long when I was in high school. It was only $4 a car load when we went.

And Lake Cassidy.....it wasn't really there, you never saw it, & there are ABSOLUTELY NO FISH in it either :letsdrink


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (2/21/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *FLYBOY (2/18/2008)*When I left the store today to go dive my first "real" dive in a while as I was opening the door to leave Fritz stopped me andin a Fatherlike voice said "be careful" it really let me know those guys care and are not just in it for the money..:clap
> ...


I wasn't going to say it, but since you brought it up Clay. They pretty much all said "Just because Clay does it,doesn't mean you should do it, or that it should be done at all" oke


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

> *sniper (2/21/2008)*I think the MBT vs Vortex thing started with me when I did my cert. dive out there over a year ago. I tried and tried to hold it back but....I peed in the shower. I didnt think anyone knew, but I guess they found out.:doh


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Lake Cassidy is very nice lakeI never doveit but it's very clear. I have property about 2 minutes from there!


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *FLYBOY (2/18/2008)* When I left the store today to go dive my first "real" dive in a while as I was opening the door to leave Fritz stopped me andin a Fatherlike voice said "be careful"/quote]* Ha! Yesterday Fritz was learnin' me a few things about cylinder inspections and before walking away from me he said, "Don't drop the bottle on your head and don't cut yourself with the razor." What's so bad it that either incident would be totally plausible! *:doh


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

you forgot, "...and don't blow up the compressor..."


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

Thats awesome. I get the "Becareful speech" from Fritz all the time.I just figured he thought we were a couple of idiots diving out there(dont know why he might think that) Anyway, I never pee'd in the shower at Vortex but since we are being honest I will tell you I often pee'd in the spring. It was cold and I didnt think they would notice. I may have had an MBT shirt on and possibly a sticker in the window of my truck. Guys Im sorry ! You know I would never do anything that might hurt your buisness. BUT...I gotta tell ya. VORTEX Springs is a nice place to learn to dive but I have always thought the people that ran it were complete AHOLES !! And when they raised the price...that was even more rediculous. Now this??? Screw them. I wont ever go back.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

UPDATE

We received a call from Shane at Vortex, and we got the problem sorted out. It turns out that it was likely a case of mistaken identity with some misunderstanding thrown in. He apologized, we apologized, and we're working and playing well again. 

Shane has been doing his best to fix things at Vortex, including dropping the price to a very reasonable $19 to dive. We support his efforts, and can again recommend vortex to our customers and friends without fear of an incident.


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

Well thats not going stop me from pissing in their spring...... and $19 ? Does this mean they arent going to honor my fill card they gave me last time i was there?

I know you need them as part of your business Jim....but the cop was right...theseguys are all about the money and the attitude isglaringly obvious every time I have been there. I really hope this Shane dude makes a change. Its a greattraining center...


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haa Lockout peed in the spring cuz it was too cold on his wee weeoke

Glad to here things are working themselves out Jim:grouphug


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

As I understand it, the $19 includes a fill. The fill card should still be good.


----------

